# Conectar PC al auto



## Jorgelig (Abr 1, 2006)

Hola, no se mucho de electronica(o mas bien.........nada  ). Pero hace unos dias se me ah metido una idea, aver si me ayudan a plantearla y hecharla a andar. Busque un poco y eh encontrado algunas cosas pero nada aterrizado para que un mortal como yo lo entienda .

Tambien hice una cotizacion de algunos convertidores comerciales(de $500 pesos mexicanos, para arriba; ademas tenian muchas cosas que ni ocupo ), y charlando con un amigo que anda en estos rollos (y que hace dias no lo puedo contactar, asi que por eso los paso a molestar, gg) y me comentaba que me salia mas barato hacerlo que comprarlo; no se que tan cierto sea esto. Asi que mi pregunta solo son dos: ¿Sale mas barato que comprarlo?¿Como hacerlo?

En realidadla primera pregunta es solo informaciónrmativa, pues me gusta aprender algo cada dia . La cuestion, es que quiciera que fuera para cualquier aparato electrico comun y corriente, que se conecta a un enchufe de casa, osea algo como esto:






Pd. Agradeceria que usaran terminos no muy tecnicos, y sean lo mas aterrizados posibles.
Pd2. Me parece que por aqui ya se posteo un tema asi, pero no fue lo suficientemente aterrizado 

Gracias
Salu2


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola Jorge,quizas en kits ,te puede salir mas un poco  mas economico, pero no con esa terminacion, te recomiendo, busques el mejor precio  por las tiendas, si no estas preparado electronicamente, suerte un saludo


----------



## nino (Abr 21, 2006)

Creo que el principal problema que tienes es que eres un poco codo hermano, porque no es nada facil lo que pides, ya que a grandes rasgos primero tienes que usar un elevador Fly-back para ir de 12v de la bateria a 180V, de ahi aplicarle un inversor de voltaje con un puente H controlado con un PWM. Es verdad que si te prodria salir en un tercio del precio comercial, pero puede que no quede tan chido e inclusive que pongas en riesgo tu compu. Yo te recomiendo que ahorres y te compres un inversor de voltaje ya armado, como es una compu no necesitas una inversor de mucha potencia y te aseguro que a la larga sera una mejor inversion.


----------



## Jorgelig (Abr 21, 2006)

juas, gracias por el cumplido y el consejo....lo tendre en cuenta

Me gusta experimentar y a hacer algunas cosas por mi mismo para aprender. 
Salu2


----------



## raysom (Abr 21, 2006)

hola:
bueno se podria tener un tarjeta de reguladores de tension con los voltajes requeridos por la pc. y de esta manera solo tendrias que conectar ala bateria y asunto terminado
las tensiones qeu sonsume la pc son +12,+5,-5,-12 tonces a partir de lso 12v que entrega la bateria podrias arrancar tu pc 
bye


----------



## marpin (May 1, 2006)

hola, yo ando intentando lo mismo, ya que los precios de los equipos para auto con mp3 estan caros se me ocurrio ponerle una pc al auto, lo que he encontrado son fuentes para pc como la m1 atx y la m2 atx, pero son  de poca potencia y para placas especificas como las VIA, pero se consiguen solo en europa ( yo estoy en argentina), y para gastar mucho me compro un pionner y listo, la idea es usar alguna pc usada, la consulta es la siguente se puede modificar la fuente que traen las pc para poder conectarlas a 12 volts¿?, he desarmado tres fuentes genericas de distinta potencia (230, 300 y 400) y son muy similares, el tema donde me complique es en el filtrado de las fuente, filtran directamente los 220 y despues con tres transformadores chicos sacan las distintaas tensiones, para una pc necesitas: +12  20 amp, -12 volt  0,5 amp, +5 volt 30 amp, -5 volt 0,5 amp, y para poder uasr un motherboard comun 3,3 volt


----------



## santiago (Feb 24, 2008)

se me ocurre y si elevaramos a 110v es menos trabajo si alguien sabe como hacerlo se los agradecere


----------



## danko_tdq (Mar 2, 2008)

Yo estuve tratando de hacer un circuito similar al que comentan. El problema en el automovil es que la computadora consume una tensión de 12 v (entre otras) y las variaciones en la bateria del mismo no nos permiten mantenerla regulada (varia entre 13v y menos de 12). No podemos inyectar en una pc una tension q no este regulada correctamente. La soluciòn que se me ocurre es levantar el voltaje y despues regularlo. 
Esto tambien se puede utilizar para conectar cualquier aparato que tenga 220v de uso doméstico (siempre que no tenga un consumo demasiado elevado). El tema sería que este tipo de electrodomésticos utiliza corriente alterna y en el auto tenemos continua. Lo primero que se debería hacer es una fuente inversa para generar la onda senoidal a partir de la continua. Esto se puede construir con un Puente de Wien. Una vez convertida en alterna, se pueden elevar los 12v facilmente con un transformador. En este caso, si lo elevamos a 220v ya tendríamos solucionada la primer parte. 
En el caso de la PC tenemos que volver a tener continua, la idea sería hacer una fuente DC-AC-DC. Haciendo lo mismo que para los electrodomésticos conseguimos la mitad de la fuente y luego volvemos a rectificar la corriente y la regulamos al voltaje que queremos. Como podemos elegir cualquier voltaje, no hace falta que sean unos 220v, simplemente con 24 nos alcanza (el doble). Una vez rectificados los 24 podemos obtener los 12 nuevamente con un regulador comun (7812 x ej), asi tb podemos obtener todos los demás voltajes.
Algo a tener en cuenta es el consumo de potencia del objeto a conectar, se debe calcular bien el consumo en amperes. Si bien 10 Watts en 220v son alrededor de 45 mA, es 1 A en 10v.   

P = V . A.

Se debe calcular correctamente el espesor de los conductores.


----------

